# Did Mk3 Jetta VR6's have ABS??? PLEASE HELP.



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

PLEASE DELETE 
I got what i was looking for from this post...


_Modified by Grifkylian at 11:38 AM 1-14-2009_


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Did Mk3 Jetta VR6's have ABS??? PLEASE HELP. (Grifkylian)*

Have you opened the hood yet? On a car with ABS equipped it's kinda hard to miss.


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

duh haha... but a friend of mine is looking into a Mk3 GLX and wants to know... he asked me is there a label or sumthing...
BUT DID the mk3 vr6's come standard in 1995 with ABS?


_Modified by Grifkylian at 9:52 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## crazy4myvw (Dec 18, 2008)

my 97 jetta glx has abs. however mine is not working at the moment. there's a little abs light to the left of my steering wheel. i'm guessing just look to see if it's there. if that helps at all


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

mine is a 97 and it was only an option for that model year (although i only have a gl)...not sure about 95...one thing you can do is have the vin run by someone like an insurance company...many times it will tell you if the car has abs (although its not always accurate, according to insurance based on vin my car has abs, not in reality though)


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

ok thats what i thought lol thanx


----------



## D.Lus (May 29, 2005)

How about ABS control light to the left of the lights switsch?


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Aww haha duh ill check that thnx man


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

You dont need to look...according to Bentley manual for Mk3 Jettas, Golfs, etc. (which i have) all VR6 GLX's have ABS standard


----------



## Grifkylian (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you! I dont have a VR6 Manual so I didn't know... Thanks again!


----------

